# Texas City, TX-Senior Gold. Ret. Female, Lucile!!!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15581690



More About Lucilethis sweet senior citizen was picked up as a stray. She needs her owners or a new home where she can live out her final years in comfort and love.

Please keep in mind that this is an animal control facility with limited space, so time is critical. When you adopt from us, you truly save a life! We encourage you to visit our shelter in person as we have new animals arriving daily and many of them are not pictured here.

My Contact InfoGalveston County Animal Shelter/Services 
Texas City, TX 
409-948-2485 
mailto:[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Lucile PFId#15581690 Id#2143941-10-0244
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=TX672


*NOTE: LUNA2 ON HERE WHO LIVES IN COLORADO AND ADOPTED BUCKY is going to call on this girl as soon as the shelter opens today but might need help from someone in TX!!!!!*
here is Luna's email:
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna2*

Luna2 said she called the shelter and man looked but Lucille is no longer there.

TX Golden Ret. Rescues: Do you know if anyone pulled her?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh what a sweetheart. I hope Lucille was adopted.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I saw her yesterday and emailed the Houston GR rescues. I didn't get a reply, hopefully one of them pulled her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Myllisk*

Myllisk

Do you know if she got pulled? Praying


----------

